#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Flood: what provisions do you have?

## Bettyboo

I'll outline what I've prepared, but really I'm interested in what other folk would suggest because I've no idea...

Drinking water

I've got a machine that ionizes or osmosises or something or somethings the tap water - been drinking this for years; filters are okay. So, we have *50 litres of drinking water*, and I've told the others to fill up every bottle as soon as it's finished as we never know when the drinking water might become unsafe/cut off.

I've also got about 30 litres of various juices.

Food

A few sacks of rice (20kg or so) and a lot of noodles (but they take water, and if the water is off...).
Crisps, nuts, biscuits, dried banana and snacks in large quantities (we could survive for 2 weeks on that alone, I reckon).
Some large tins of fruit (maybe 10).
The fridge full of food with the cupboard at normal levels of 'normal' foodstuff.

Water

We've got 2 large plastic dustbins full of water in the upstairs bathroom - maybe a couple of weeks worth of water to wash in.

That's about it, although we have standard supplies of medicines, tablets, etc - I'm goona pick up lots of re-hydration salts, and anything else that takes my fancy, from the pharmacy later. 

Everything is dry, the sun is out, there is no flooding for kms around us and the maps show us to be in a low risk area. But, I've kinda prepared for a situation where we might have 1 metre (or more, everything has been moved upstairs) of water and be cut off with no electricity or water supply, no phone, absolutely no outside help for 2 weeks. I suspect we could get by a little longer on what we have - there are 3 of us.

Am I over-reacting?

Have I not prepared enough?

What do you reckon? What have you prepared?

----------


## aging one

We are trying to figure out how to get off our island and out of town. But we have food for over a week, meat, fish, veggies, rice, potatoes, fruit, and bread. Water about 50 liters or more I guess, we still make our own with an Amway filter.  We all have cabin fever.

Oh yeah, beer and whiskey for about a week as well.

----------


## dirtydog

> The fridge full of food


Not going to do you a lot of good once your electric is cut off.

----------


## Mid

> I've also got about 30 litres of various juices.


Do not count ANY other liquid as water .

----------


## Mid

> Have I not prepared enough?


Toilet ??

----------


## Bettyboo

> Not going to do you a lot of good once your electric is cut off.


Very true. That's why I got the tins of fruit and general snack type food which will last for ages and doesn't need refrigeration.




> Do not count ANY other liquid as water .


Okay, but pure orange/apple juices mixed with water would help the water last longer. Would you agree? I don't know...




> Toilet ??


We have an upstairs toilet, buckets (a hole can be cut in one if need be) and very large balconies at the front and back of the house on the 1st floor (several metres up); the one to the rear is secluded and could become an outside latrine...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Oh yeah, beer and whiskey for about a week as well.


I decided not too - thought it would just dehydrate me...

----------


## IceSpike

Ready-to-eat *canned* meats, fruits and vegetables 
Canned juices, milk, soup (if powdered, store extra water) 
Staples: sugar, salt, pepper 
High energy foods: beer, peanut butter, jelly, crackers, granola bars, trail mix 
Vitamins, condoms, Vodka
Foods for infants, elderly persons or persons on special diets 
Comfort/stress foods: cookies, hard candy, sweetened cereals, lollipops, instant coffee, tea bags, and ganga.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ got a lot of that, except: canned meats (I'm gonna try and get some - I love corned beef...), milk (we have soya been stuff), jelly (don't like it, but...), vitamins (I'll pick up some of these today/tomorrow), condoms (I'll use the cat...  :Smile: ), alcohol and ganga.

----------


## IceSpike

Hang Tough Mate!

----------


## Simon43

> Have I not prepared enough?


Do you live in Thailand?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Simon

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you can talk...  :Smile: 

I was never really prepared for this country, tis true, I've adapted somewhat, but am incapable of going the distances required...

----------


## klong toey

At the moment i am sitting in departures at LHR,in the knowledge we have no supplies.
The wife is awaiting the arrival of Buffalo airways to solve this problem.
Lets hope there is some Ovaltine left.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ don't forget to pick up about 50 bags of foodstuffs and water from KIngpower on your way through...

Depending where you live it's tricky to get water/some other basic foodstuffs, so you may wanna route your way home via an area that isn't affected and load up your boat/the taxi. Best of luck - Rama 2 Big C and Tesco have lots of products, but water sells out very quickly, rarely been any on the shelves for a week - got an Amway water special, mate?

----------


## klong toey

Okay will do a bit of provisional shopping on the way to klong toey.
Not sure what Big C on Rama IV is like hope they have a restock.
If not might just head to the condo at Bangsean,means i will miss DJ Pats foam party.

----------


## S Landreth

Being from South Florida and it being prone to Hurricanes, we were always taught to fill the tub with water before a storm.

Purchase food that doesnt need refrigeration and can be eaten out of a can (get a non-electric can opener).  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> Okay will do a bit of provisional shopping on the way to klong toey.


Good plan; good luck.




> Not sure what Big C on Rama IV is like hope they have a restock.


It's a big branch, so you should be okay, but water...  maybe not, hope I'm wrong - try the big petrol stations, the one close to me got a big load of water today (small bottles), the Thais were buying 20-30 each, but they still had some in stock - that was 2 hours ago, so it'll be all gone by now; it's hit and miss, but the shelves are being restocked.




> i will miss *DJ Pats foam party*.


 :Laugh: 

 :Yup: 




> Purchase food that doesn’t need refrigeration and can be eaten out of a can (get a non-electric can opener).


Good advice.

I forgot to say that I got about 15 or so tins of tuna (plan to get 10 cans or so of vegtables, corn, asparagus, etc - if I can find it). We have woman powered can openers.  :Smile: 

I don't have a bath, hence I filled up 2 big bins and put them in the bathroom...

----------


## nidhogg

We are sitting here waiting. We are scheduled to get some - some time.  The last week we have been on "any day now".  Strange walking out in the boiling sun, bone dry dusty streets, waiting for the water.

We stocked a bit.  Today was a last minute scramble for dog food.  Fair amount of drinking water and washing water stocked.  Load of dry food (rice, pasta etc).  Tinned veggies, fish, pot noodles.  Full fridge - of course thats "electric on" we are fine, "electric off" we are screwed.  

It will really depend on how much we get here.  Estimates have varied between 30 to 50 cm (we will be OK) and 1 to 2 meters (f*cked!).

----------


## Bettyboo

Where abouts are you Nidhogg?

----------


## nidhogg

West of bangkok, other side of the river

----------


## The Fresh Prince

You sound more prepared than me BB. 

I posted a picture in the other thread of my fridge in a bag. I originally thought that I could put the bag on it and still use it but it was so tight that the doors can't open. And it would probably blow the motor if I plugged it in.

Now all we have is a shit load of water and we are drinking it warm. Every supermarket or shop that I go to has been stripped bare of emergency style food.

----------


## Bettyboo

I'm in Rama 2, Bangmot, very dry; moved last year from Jarunsanitwong (had 2 ground floor condos knocked through) - now flooded quite badly from what I hear...

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> I'm in Rama 2, Bangmot, very dry


Do you know if Bangkhuntien is flooded yet? There's a paint supplier I need to go to this afternoon.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Now all we have is a shit load of water and we are drinking it warm. Every supermarket or shop that I go to has been stripped bare of emergency style food.


Warm water is better than nothing, mate... Emergency foods do seem to be gone, but Tesco and Big C are restocking, so it's a bit hit and miss; I've been every other day for a week or 2, picking up 3 or 4 bags of stuff each time - never really got the stuff I wanted though; just have to make do best you can.

Your area looks just about the safest in Bkk according to the risk assessment maps - that may be famous last words...  :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Your area looks just about the safest in Bkk according to the risk assessment maps


I know, but all the maps are from a few days ago and the local goss is driving me mad.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Do you know if Bangkhuntien is flooded yet?


I don't think so, and I live there, so it's reasonable advice.  :Smile:  Bright and sunny, pop in for a beer if you want (pm me).

----------


## dirtydog

> Today was a last minute scramble for dog food


I knew life was hard as a TEFLer in Thailand, but I didn't realise it could get this bad  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I got loads of cat food, and that sardines in shrimp jelly might be looking pretty tempting if we're flooded in for a week or two...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Flood: what provisions do you have?


I'm not wearing any socks today.

----------


## Bettyboo

How many thongs?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> Today was a last minute scramble for dog food
> 
> 
> I knew life was hard as a TEFLer in Thailand, but I didn't realise it could get this bad


To be honest, my f*cking dog eats better than I do.  Lamb, chicken, beef in gravy, duck (no kidding!!), liver, turkey to name a few.  Poor buggers got bad teeth and so can only eat "wet" food (no biscuits or dry food).

And, let make an agreement, you don't imply I am a TEFLer, and I won't imply you are a paedo.  Fair?

----------


## Airportwo

Portable gas burner to boil water? should things turn to shit you will at least be able to have a nice cup of tea  :Smile: 
Chorella and or Spirunella powder or tablets, great protein touted heavily (by the people that sell them!) as a must for any emergency supply kit...
Flashlights and lots of batteries...

----------


## Bettyboo

> Portable gas burner to boil water?


Yep, we cook with big gas bottles, so no problem there (I'll get the missus to check the level).




> Chorella and or Spirunella powder or tablets


Interesting...




> Flashlights and lots of batteries


Oops, added to me list. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

A portable stove with gas can, 1 full can of gas for the stove, 2 flash lights, 4 packs of batteries, 20 candles.

3 canisters of whey protein, 10 cans of tuns, 4 loaves of wheat bread, 10 packs of ham, 6 cans of beans, 5 packs of spaghetti, 6 cans of spaghetti sauce, 5 packs of cheese, 10 candy bars, 6 steaks, 3 lbs of hamburger, 2 packs of hotdogs, 20 instant oatmeal packs, 25 liters of water, 10 mama noodles, 30 cup joks, stick rice, 2 sacs of regular rice, 3 bags of Starbucks coffee, 6 cans of corn, and several kilos of fresh fruits and veggies.

ADDED>>>>I have a water filter as well, plus about 30 cartons of OJ, 3 cases of  coke, about 25 bottles of green tea, and about 20 bottles of that sweet  juice. Missus  Chi is busy filling every container we have with water.

So about a weeks worth of food.  :Smile: 

For entertainment? About 5000 hours of downloaded movies, dvd player and 50 " flat screen

----------


## Bettyboo

^ a lot of that sounds like it needs the freezer/fridge, you don't sound like a Florida American, Chi... How many of you? How much water a day do we need - 1 litre each, minimum?

----------


## nidhogg

...nearly forgot - an unopened carton of ciggies.....

----------


## Bettyboo

^ you haven't got them though customs yet...  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

> ^ a lot of that sounds like it needs the freezer/fridge, you don't sound like a Florida American, Chi... How many of you? How much water a day do we need - 1 litre each, minimum?


I have a water filter as well, plus about 30 cartons of OJ, 3 cases of coke, about 25 bottles of green tea, and about 20 bottles of that sweet juice. Missus  Chi is busy filling every container we have with water.

----------


## nidhogg

> ^ you haven't got them though customs yet...


 
???  Think you might be mixing me up with some one else there...

----------


## chitown

> ^ a lot of that sounds like it needs the freezer/fridge, you don't sound like a Florida American, Chi... How many of you? How much water a day do we need - 1 litre each, minimum?


I think you have me confused with someone else.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ fukinhell... you're not funny...  :Smile: 

^^ oops, sorry, though you were Klong Toey for a second...

^^^ you sound like you'll be okay for fluids then; but in this heat/humidity you go through loads - I'm reckoning on 2 litres a day (if not more) x 3 people means that my 50 litres probably wouldn't last 10 days...  :Sad:

----------


## chitown

> ^ fukinhell... you're not funny...


I was serious. I am not from South Florida.  :Smile: 





> ^^^ you sound like you'll be okay for fluids then; but in this heat/humidity you go through loads


1 aircon set on 16 degrees in the computer room, 18 degrees in the living room and bedroom.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ this is what I'm saying... You're all about fresh meat and aircon; the Florida mob are about cans, filling the bath with water and flashlights with batteries!

----------


## Airportwo

> ^ a lot of that sounds like it needs the freezer/fridge, you don't sound like a Florida American, Chi... How many of you? How much water a day do we need - 1 litre each, minimum?


Probably need nearer 3 litres a day as its going to be hot and humid with no power!
Guess we should all make sure we have plenty of cash as well, probably wont take a lot to shut down all the ATM's.......

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yeah, I thought about cash - got about 5,000, but I was thinking of taking out another 5,000 just in case???

3 litres is what I'm drinking now (today and yesterday), I reckon; so that makes 10 lites for the 3 of us - we've got about 5 days worth then...  :Sad:

----------


## Butterfly

> 1 aircon set on 16 degrees in the computer room,


jesus, how fat are you ?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ that reminds me (well, Paps reminds me), for some of our 'metrosexual' members, don't forget the:

----------


## dirtydog

> I reckon; so that makes 10 lites for the 3 of us - we've got about 5 days worth then


Looks like you will be drinking the sewage water then  :Sad: 



> 1 aircon set on 16 degrees in the computer room, 18 degrees in the living room and bedroom.


Battery powered air-cons I take it  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ we've got a water machine and keep the 50 litres topped up, so when the water is cut off or is just too scummy to drink, at that point, we'll have 50 litres. But, I'll go shopping tonight/tomorrow for more, if I can find another 20 or 30 litres, I'll get it.

Bkk lot are saying that the water will remain fine... Yep, I don't believe them either... Getting 100 little bottles is fine cause they're always usable after the flood.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Flood: what provisions do you have?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ from flood to earthquake.

 :dev+ang: 

(not sure about this one, but never used it before so why not...)

----------


## phunphin

should be interesting once the power starts going out...after the earthquake we had no water for 2 days, and we were not prepared, we lived on bottled and boiled water for "weeks" . And we had artisain water supplies , where does bkk get all it's water??

I wish anyone up there good luck...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ from the news, they bring it into Bkk down a klong which has mixed with other dirty scummish klong water during recent overflows (there may well be many, but there may well be many overflows too...), but the water plants are supposed to be pretty good - the water quality in my area has been consistent thusfar.

----------


## Stumpy

> Flood: what provisions do you have?


^  :rofl:  CM, I am heading south.

All kidding aside I think people are overreacting. As I drove through Don Mueng/Rangsit/to Ayutthaya area there is plenty of food and water available. No one is "Isolated" and have no means of getting any of that(I do not know about folks up North in very rural areas). I mean Ayutthaya has been clearly hit the hardest and I would consider those people at greatest risk. But visiting there they are doing very well and have adapted quickly.  All the people in BKK can drive 5kms west and it is like nothing is going on. 

I am currently in Pin Klao and am watching people bring in case after case of water, fresh foods and vegetables into their condo's. Its a bit over the top. You can hop a cab/van/bus anywhere and get all of that in minutes. Even my GF is kind of shaking her head and asking why. 

I think in the end you should have an emergency bag packed with some clothes, basic stuff like a flashlight, few extra batteries, a knife, cash, a few bottles of water, a few cans of tuna and fruit, phone well charged up. 

Best advice is move your junk up to a safe level, lock up the place and go somewhere like the 157 new tenants did at the condo I have been living at. They moved and that was that. Now they walk around dry, comfy and safe.

Again I think the people in BKK are over reacting way way to much. This reaction is due to a lack of factual information being disseminated by the local agencies. They continue to say "BANGKOK WILL FLOOD".... FFS, Bangkok is friggen huge. It is not going to go 20 feet underwater all at once like a 100 ft wall of water is coming.
This is what starts panics, hysteria and frenzies. The worst thing is bad information.

----------


## Rural Surin

Modern man.
Self-sufficient and independent to the core.
Less dependent on the controlling systems.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :mid:

----------


## nidhogg

> All kidding aside I think people are overreacting. .


My secretaries family are about 30km north from where I am.  Her parents currently have nearly 2 meters of water in the house (neck high on her father).  Her and her sisters houses are both at the meter plus level (waist high).  Her parents won't leave the house, and currently have supplies ferried in by a small boat.

Like I said earlier, where I am (not _that_ far from you) has estimates ranging from 30 cm, to nearly 2 meters.

----------


## Bettyboo

The thing is, we don't know. 

It might stay 100% dry where I am, in which case I may feel a little foolish. It might, as some agencies have said, flood to 1 metre for 6 weeks, in which case I will be under prepared.

The likelihood is somewhere in the middle, maybe 30-60cms for 2-4 weeks. That could mean no electricity or fresh water for a few weeks.

The provisions I'm buying are all usable in any case, so it's not as if I'm spending money on nothing - food will be eaten and water will be drunk.

If I wanted to move then my options (friends, missus family) are North Bkk, Nontaburi and Nakhon Nayok - none of them are viable options; could maybe find a way through to NN, but how fukin boring to stay on a farm there for a month wondering what is happening at home; I'd rather be here, I think.

Or, go down to Cha-am/HuaHin, but for the 3 of us, that'd be 1500+ per day, so if we did that for a month the cost wouldn't be far short of 50k - okay we could look to rent a house for 10k and live on the beach for a month, might be a good option actually... But, work... again, I don't know. I'll try to get to work tomorrow then see - if they say that work is canceled for a few weeks then Cha-am could be the option!

----------


## chitown

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 1 aircon set on 16 degrees in the computer room,
> 
> 
> jesus, how fat are you ?


I am not some tiny, little Euro girlie man Butters. I weigh 105 as of today. But actually it is Mrs. Chi that enjoys it cold. Snow storms in the US are fun for her.

----------


## DroversDog

> Or, go down to Cha-am/HuaHin, but for the 3 of us, that'd be 1500+ per day, so if we did that for a month the cost wouldn't be far short of 50k


You might have to fly as they are trying to push as much water as possible down the Chin River.

----------


## Bettyboo

Mmm, the road all the way there is raised though, so... well, I don't know. If the water is coming from the North to the sea on the west side then it has to cut my path somewhere - was rather hoping it'd be decent and do so under one of the bridges rather than affect my drive.  :Smile:

----------


## DroversDog

> Mmm, the road all the way there is raised though, so... well, I don't know. If the water is coming from the North to the sea on the west side then it has to cut my path somewhere - was rather hoping it'd be decent and do so under one of the bridges rather than affect my drive.


By the look of the flood map you are probably ok for a day or so - Thailand Flood Monitoring System

----------


## Rural Surin

> I weigh 105 as of today.


Would that be kilos or lbs?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ wow, that's a lot of water - all coming through my house to get to the sea...  :Sad:  Rather puts things in perspective!

----------


## Bower

If i may, i would suggest you guys find a pharmacy and buy some 'Ciprofloxain' incase any one in the family gets sick from contaminated water or food.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ 




> Ciprofloxain


Excellent advice, thank you, it has now joined my list for tomorrow's shopping trip.

----------


## Stumpy

I just wanted to comment that by no means am I dismissing the severity of the current conditions. They are quite grave in the areas locally affected. I just wanted to comment that BKK is not flooding. Parts of BKK are flooding. Huge difference.

I have great sympathy for all who are in the waters way. I have been a devoted volunteer in Ayutthaya and will continue to help as applicable. 

There are and will be tough decisions to deal with plus the eminent financial set backs if one has to move, jobs interrupted, families disconnected then subsequent home repair etc.

One thing not mentioned is a generator. LPG powered one would be awesome. They are available. If I should ever buy a house I will have one and LPG powered lights.

Be safe every one

----------


## DroversDog

I says everything when the weather chick on TV 5 is wearing a life jacket. 
They just need to put some sandbags around the news desk for good effect.

----------


## chitown

This morning she was dressed in an 1800's style Thai outfit. No water wings, but looked like she just walked off the set for the King and I.

----------


## nidhogg

> I just wanted to comment that by no means am I dismissing the severity of the current conditions. They are quite grave in the areas locally affected. I just wanted to comment that BKK is not flooding. Parts of BKK are flooding. Huge difference.


I understand you point, but for example, my secretary is buying every bottle of water she can get her hands on - in and around bk to send back into Sai Noi.  While the flood is there, the effects externd out in quite a wide area.

----------


## Khun Custard

Quite surreal reading this thread when we are 150 south east (past Pattaya) and a part from a few heavy downpours,  not even the klong weir at the back of our home has had more than a 6" rise in the past 2 weeks.

*Best wishes to those of you who are in the thick of it.*

Noting that Pattaya and environs have not really been effected (and a fair proportion of the day-to-day perishable food items come from down this way) we were pretty disgusted by the profiteering at the markets today, e.g.:
1 tray of eggs, normally +/-Tb103, today Tb147
Runner beans, normally +/- Tb30 per Kg , today Tb70

----------


## Bettyboo

^ whilst Thais will tell you how kind they are to each other, this is of course utter bollocks; they love money...

----------


## chitown

Motorsai taxis around us are normally 9 baht, but now 25 baht. I took a taxi with supplies less that 1/2 mile and the guy charged me 50 baht. They are selling fried rice on the street in my neighborhood for 60 baht a plate where before it was 25.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Scum.

----------


## armstrong

just had a look..umm about 4 litres of water,   a crate of beer.   1  1/2 tins of beans.  2 slices of bread.  a small bottle of milk.   a small bottle of samsong,  3/4 bottle of coke.   2 sausages that don't look edible anymore and a box of crunchy nut cereal.

fuck.

----------


## hazz

As DD pointed out. Its all well thinking about the inputs like food and water. But you do need to consider where to put the outputs if it all goes to well... shit.

If you are in a condo, where does the gray water from the shower and sink go are they going to block it as part of the flood prevention. because thats what you are going to have to do in a house.

how are you going to wash yourself, your plates and cloths. how will you get rid of the water?

What are you going to do if the shit tank floods out?

----------


## dirtydog

> Her parents currently have nearly 2 meters of water in the house (neck high on her father).


Fuk, he must be the tallest Thai man in the world, anyway, your all fuked in Bangkok, it is Gods will, he will wash away the shite from it, I noticed my local 7/11 is even running out of stock in Pattaya, they are filling up shelves with crisps that nobody eats, mentioned it to my girlfriend and she said the market hasn't got stuff I would eat, so looks like the farang food is being shipped to Bangkok etc to feed you lot, now I won't hold grudges, but my local 7/11 has been out of cheeses and onion crisps for 3 days, so send me some you bstards, cos we all know it's you lot stocking up on them.......

----------


## S Landreth

^first thing off the shelves here in BKK,.........Mama :Smile: 

not a package in sight

----------


## jizzybloke

> just had a look..umm about 4 litres of water, a crate of beer. 1 1/2 tins of beans. 2 slices of bread. a small bottle of milk. a small bottle of samsong, 3/4 bottle of coke. 2 sausages that don't look edible anymore and a box of crunchy nut cereal.
> 
> fuck.


I'd be about the same as that, glad i'm not there at the moment.


Best of luck everyone!

----------


## Albert Shagnasty

three hole balaclava,

sawn off

jetski with no number plates

----------


## aging one

> I weigh 105 as of today.


yes, I want to know pounds or kilos also. Now thinking of storing big vats of water to bathe in as the water has changed colors from the tap here in DM.  Not bad and no smell put worrisome just the same.

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
>  Her parents currently have nearly 2 meters of water in the house (neck high on her father).
> 
> 
> Fuk, he must be the tallest Thai man in the world, ..


 
Lets say it is 5 feet high, giving hima height of 5 ft 6 to 5 ft 8.  Not exactly a fucking giant.  Lets convert that to meters.  Hmm.  5ft equals 1.524 meters.  So it a fair bit more than a meter, a bit over 1 and a half meters.  Fuck it, lets say "nearly 2 meters".

Ya plonker.

----------


## DroversDog

> ^first thing off the shelves here in BKK,.........Mama
> 
> not a package in sight


We we able to get plenty of Mama's on Sunday, but fifty feet of floor to ceiling shelving for rice was empty. So was the beer shelves!!
Lucky our local beer delivery service was able to locate a couple of boxes.

----------


## Bettyboo

Big C today had crates and crates of Beer Leo, no water... Shelves and shelves of batteries, no flashlights...

The way the news is, I'm actually starting to think it may be worse than I thought - 0.5 to 1 metre for several weeks could be on the cards. Tried to convince the missus that we should move down to Cha-am tomorrow and rent a house for a month or 2, but she wasn't having it; I hope I don't come to regret that decision...

I got everything on the list, suggested on the list according to suggestions here, so thanks for your help. Sending the missus to the market to get some Wellingtons...

----------


## Mid

for fok sake of course it's kilos else it's Euro girlie man Chi  :rofl:

----------


## Chairman Mao

I'm giving it a week.

If it doesn't get better I'm off to a proper country.

Uganda perhaps.

----------


## Chairman Mao

Missus is stressed about her business. Will lose a lot if worse comes to worst, but fuk it, she can always cry over the phone.

----------


## Chairman Mao

If the phones still work.

----------


## IceSpike

> Big C today had crates and crates of Beer Leo, no water...


Beer Leo is low alcohol and full of nutrients. Buy as much as you can....
Better than water and you will keep you figure too!

----------


## FlyFree

So any BM's drowned yet? Would be nice to know who's whinging we won't have to listen to anymore.

Maybe we can start a thread.

----------


## IceSpike

> If it doesn't get better I'm off to a proper country.


You going to Love Laos!!!! No beach but everything else available!

----------


## Rural Surin

> I'm giving it a week.
> 
> If it doesn't get better I'm off to a proper country.
> 
> Uganda perhaps.


Cambodia is closer, Mao.

----------


## Chairman Mao

> Originally Posted by Chairman Mao
> 
> If it doesn't get better I'm off to a proper country.
> 
> 
> You going to Love Laos!!!! No beach but everything else available!


Those 200b LBs along Setthathilath do revoke good memories.

----------


## klong toey

We got all we needed in Big C RamaIV,they just let you buy a few items rather then letting one person try and clear the shelves.Only real shortage bottled water mama noodles and not much rice only allowed to buy 4 10kg sacks.
Oh and no coffeemate.

----------


## Mr Lick

Lovely here in the jungles of Issan atm, mind you we've had our fair share of deluges over the years although with very little concrete to be seen for 100 kms, houses on stilts or built on raised land we've managed to survive without shedding too many tears.

I hope that matters don't deteriorate too badly for you Banger lot. If so, then you may wish to consider a vacation in the north east before a canoe becomes the only means of transportation. I wish you all well  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I've bought some new speedos

 :Sorry1:

----------


## Bettyboo

Do you look as good as any of these SabSab???




Scando Restaurant owner; Phuket (Man U fan).



Estate Agent; Hua Hin (Man U fan).



English Teacher; Buriram (Man U fan).



Volunteer Policeman (ex-London taxi driver); Pattaya; (Man U fan).



Keyboard Warrior (American...); Bangkok (Pittsburgh Steelers fan).

----------


## Bettyboo

> houses on stilts





> built on raised land


Yep, the old wisdoms would have made a lot of sense in Bkk, if it wasn't for the need for extreme profits at all cost...

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ I'm not gonna ask you how you came about the pics, the Steelers fan looks like Russel Brand though :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^Probably part of his porn collection, different strokes etc etc.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ Probably not... Now where's that red button???

^^ probably about as funny as Russell Brand too...  :Smile: 

Yep, I can see brand looking like that in a couple of years.



A speedoesque picture of his missus? It'd be rude not too:



& in a few years:



"Russell, can we go to bed early tonight"

----------


## Wallalai

> I decided not too - thought it would just dehydrate me...


On the other hand it could also help to release the stress due to being flooded.  :Smile:

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

surf board may come in handy  :mid:

----------


## jizzybloke

what about a fucking boat?

----------


## Lostandfound

I'm keeping the car full of petrol and the cupboards full in Pattaya. If 2 million pissed off peasants from Bangkok descend on Pattaya, then staying low at home or heading to Poi Pet might be on the cards.

----------


## Bettyboo

> what about a fucking boat?


Yes, I was thinking about that, some folks in the village already have them; you know who they are due to their smug faces...

----------


## Bettyboo

> On the other hand it could also help to release the stress due to being flooded.


I got some Xanex in case the missus or her mother get a bit tetchy...

----------


## armstrong

Tesco Onnut pretty much had no alcohol left at all.  I managed to get the last 4 strawberry bacardi breezers (had one with my breakfast.. nice) and a can of cider.   There was only wine left.  

No bread either.   So we stopped at Big C Onnut,   which had beer and a couple of loaves of bread but no samsong.  The 7 didn't have samsong either.

Got home well hungry only to find we had a powercut and pretty much everything we have needs warming/cooking...  so I had a peanut butter sandwich for dinner..

----------


## hazz

^^ ahhh the chemical cosh 

We did think about getting a boat, but i think it would be pointless. the only reason we would need a boat in the next few weeks would be for the better half to goto work, looks like the gov want her to work this 4 day 'holliday'. my attitude is if its important enough for her to go to work, then its important enough for them to send a boat to get her. unfortunate its also means we don't have the luxury of leaving the city

I am kind of wishing I have brought a couple of waders over the the UK last sept.
I did think the suggestion of using vac aline to keep the floodwater off your skin has some milage in it. so Im just off to get what I can to restock the shop from macro, get a big tub of vacaline. :Smile: 

Apparently house has been demonstratably good for long term flood waters upto 1.2M above street level, but I've decided to prepare the place to deal with 2m transient  floods just in case. we are rather close to the CP and the east west canal in dusit. Its going to be interesting to see whats left at the builders merchant

----------


## sabaii sabaii

> I managed to get the last 4 strawberry bacardi breezers

----------


## Bettyboo

^ beat me to it...




> strawberry bacardi breezers





> had one with my breakfast.. nice


Were you sipping it with Papillion; breakfast in bed???

----------


## Bettyboo

> Apparently house has been demonstratably good for long term flood waters upto 1.2M above street level, but I've decided to prepare the place to deal with 2m transient floods just in case. we are rather close to the CP and the east west canal in dusit. Its going to be interesting to see whats left at the builders merchant


2M??? That's gonna be quite a job!

I did a bit of DIY this morning - pathetic it was; waterproof tape, silicone and black bags around the French windows; plastic boards and silicone around the downstairs doors; silicone around the outside of various holes (tv, telephone, etc), to about 70 centimetres. I reckon the lowest part of the house is raised at least 25 cms from the general soi level, so that should be good for a metre if it works - it won't. The paint was peeling off as I was taping, etc; I would have needed to sand down the surfaces first... My tape levels and smoothness were shockingly poor (did the lazy job and went over the top with silicone...), Shockingly poor effort - it won't be keeping any water out. I now have more respect for the quality of Somchai's work...  :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ I have a Man United 19 towel if you need it mate  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I have plenty of towels, thanks mate.





Though I am short on toilet paper:

----------


## dirtydog

> Though I am short on toilet paper:


Here you go.

----------


## Bettyboo



----------


## hazz

> 2M??? That's gonna be quite a job!


and potentially dangerous too. if you have more than about 50cm of water outside the house and you have a sudden failure of whats keeping the weight of the water out. the water is going to flood into the house very quickly, its more than capable of knocking you off your feet, leading to various drowning scenarios.

waterproofing the house to 2 meters is not too difficult. my father in law designed the house with flooding in mind, and so far its served him well. we have two points where drainage water leaves the properly and in both cases, he's left enough pipe exposed to simply allow an end cap to be used the block the pipe.

I have 40m rolls of tarpaulin. The issue is the weight. I will be relying on the strength of steel shutters , door frames and the walls to resist that pressure and weight. Ive seen a lot of people using plastic sheeting to keep the water out, but they have used the plastic to cover voids and all that is going to happen is the water pressure will push the plastic into the void, it will ripe and the property will flood. I am using a mixture plyboard and expanding polyurethane foam to fill any voids behind the tarpaulin.

My principle concern is just how much water the metal shutters can holdback before the weight causes them to buckle. which is why i lack confidence in keeping more than 1.3M of water out the house long term.


Tips, polyurethane foam is great at filling voids and blocking drange pipes. but its a bugger to remove afterwards. big voids line with plastic first, small voids put the foam in a plastic bag and push the bag into the void. don't try to fill a void of more than 5l in one got, because the foaming process is exothermic and the stuff in the middle can turn to charcoal.

----------


## armstrong

> breakfast in bed???


i made sure the neighbours didn't see that's for damn sure   :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, take care!




> Ive seen a lot of people using plastic sheeting to keep the water out, but they have used the plastic to cover voids


I went flush every time; which is sometimes tricky due to the angles, spaces, etc, but I don't see any option where I am.

----------


## nidhogg

Well, west of bankok for me, and just got my "sod off home, the water is coming now" from the building guard.

----------


## Pound Hound

I went through hurricane charley in 2004 in florida, we were without power for almost 3 weeks. From my experience property can be replaced, people cannot. Be safe!

here are my thoughts for after this is over:

MRE (army meals ready to eat) they are easy to store and easy to cook. You can get boxes of stored water pouches at the same time as your MRE.

get a generator and have a plug made to go from the gen set to the dryer plug that way both poles will be hot in your panel and all your electricity will work. If you get LP gas gen set then get a large tank and bury it in the ground.

obvoiusly candles/flashlights and batteries.

Also all your important documents/money should be in a place that can easily be placed in zip lock bags and packed for quick escape.

I will be arriving on November 10th and will be going to Chang Rai. I am not sure what to expect!

good luck gentlemen! Be safe!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ good ideas there, mate - thanks.

I don't think I'll be able to get a generator, but we have a large LP gas tank (our plan is to move it up to the second floor to make a little kitchen area (maybe on one of the 2 large outside balconies), candles, flashlights, batteries. I think I'll bring all the documents togerther into one bag (get the ones out of the car to, just in case), as you suggest.




> Tips, polyurethane foam is great at filling voids and blocking drange pipes.


Something else I thought about this morning, as I was looking for air bricks, low level holes, etc, is snakes and other critters... Where the washer/drier had been moved upstairs and the drainage pipe removed, it left a perfect 'snake entrance'... So, I filled it with some rocks and copious quantities of silicone. Don't want to encourage the snakes/rats/both in (that's why I got the cats); we have a big garden and a klong just behind, so we are a prime target...

----------


## hazz

Whilst at the office I found this poster of a thai gent creating waders with little more than plastic bags and that strange plastic string stuff. So thats noodles sorted out

----------


## klong toey

Plenty of food supplies now,went to klong toey market this morning have most items we need should last us for 2 weeks.Also got a spare gas bottle for cooking with,prices of most items have gone up at least 10 baht in the last few days alone,even small cucumbers have gone up by 20 baht today.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ yes, the prices are high - item by item isn't a big deal, but when your 1000 baht shop comes to 2000 baht it's a bit of an unpleasant shock...

----------


## armstrong

went to fill up an empty 4L water bottle today from the water machine.  had a sign on it saying it's broken... turns out it's not they just don't want people to use all the water or something...

i have more alcohol in the house than water...

----------


## Bettyboo

^ was the notice in English or Thai?

----------


## armstrong

> ^ was the notice in English or Thai?


Thai.

----------


## benbaaa

You may need to print out some porn while you still have power.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I'll always have the cats and MIL, so I'll get through the tough times...  :Sad: 

^^ Right - so they are shafting each other rather than picking on foreigners to shaft; to be fair, Thais are good that way - they will shaft each other at least as much, if not more, than they shaft Johnny Foreigner. Gotta love 'em...

----------


## hazz

^I have to say that so far I'm not seeing any obvious profitearing from the floods. we are paying what we expect for stuff.

armstrong, you do need to try and lay down some water of all the things its the most important. if you live anywhere near dusit and have trouble let me know.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it might be locational. If you shop in Tesco/Tops then the prices should be the same, but local market sellers can change their prices as they see fit.

----------


## armstrong

yeah we've filled some bottles up.   they told us we could use it when the wife asked if it was broken/safe to use.  just that they put the sign on it to stop people over using it i guess.

a bit eerie today.  seems everyone in our condo has buggered off, even though there is no sign the canal is filling up..   i guess it won't feel real until i see it coming towards me.

both me and the misses dreamt of floods last night  :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ did either/both of you wet the bed?  :Smile:

----------


## hazz

> ^ it might be locational. If you shop in Tesco/Tops then the prices should be the same, but local market sellers can change their prices as they see fit.


They are all local traditional thai and chinese shops round here, part from the 7/11. the lack of profiteering does go against the usual stereotypes of the people owning these shops. refreshing really.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I'm a bit (lot...) surprised, but that's good; community spirit and all that (that they don't have...).

In a taxi the other day, the Chinese (born in Thailand to Chinese mainlanders) driver spent the entire journey telling me how useless Thais are - especially the dark skinned Issan types; the men are lazy and stupid, the women are noisy and stupid, oh yeah, and he said they're all money orientated which made me laugh considering...

----------


## Jesus Jones

there is plenty of food at makro Bangkapi as of this morning.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ excellent. Did they have water?

----------


## Mid

> property can be replaced, people cannot.


shell a in nut

----------


## hazz

> ^ I'm a bit (lot...) surprised, but that's good; community spirit and all that (that they don't have...).
> .


I don't think its community spirit so much as the knowledge that there are lots of shops in the area and every customer they gouge now might be a customer they never see again. I know thats my attitude towards suppliers. 

My inlaws have a hobby shop, their attitude to pricing is most of their customers are poor and it would be bad karma to over charge.... this is what I get when I point out that they undercut the 7/11 and sometimes tescos!

----------


## Rural Surin

> ^ was the notice in English or Thai?


Thai neighborhood. Thai language.

Foreign Devils needn't bother..... :Tapedshut:

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I was looking to whinge, moan and hate; I had it all pre-planned...

----------


## OhOh

> I'll always have the cats


Spicy pussiy and noodles, my favourite.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ depending how long we are flooded in for, it may come to that, but not much meat on them to feed 3; hardly worth it...

----------


## Bettyboo

I just came back from Big C on Rama 2, what a letdown! I kid you not, they had zero bare shelves, that's because they had 15 to 20 isles (I'm not making this up) of instant coffee! Same brand, some Nescafe fitness stuff that NOBODY EVER BUYS.

No water, that's about 10 days now. They had 3 cases of Tiger to go with all the Leo, but I decided against it...

80% of normal foodstuffs were gone. I got some cereal (muesli), pasta sources, expensive chocolates (by Thai standards), nuts and mixes (only had the 100+ baht cashews and similar stuff; which I like anyway) and lots and lots of ice cream - so I got 3 tubs of Buds.  :Smile: 

Had loads of shite Chinese rechargeable torches and 1 expensive Everyready - this was generally the way of it, if something was left it was unreasonably priced. The last time I saw water there, was 3 bottles of Evian at 70 baht per bottle...

I hope it improves over the next week or so.

----------


## hazz

^This has been building up for weeks. I've had lots of conversations with the better half starting. if we wait until we need it, there will be non left, lets buy it now.

we still have food in the local shops. we even have the non-gay flavours of becardii braziers. i think the locals might not be great tea or beer drinkers judging from whats left at the 7/11's

best of luck with tomorrow. do you recon that when you wife was revering over the car condom and stuff, she probably put some holes in it?

----------


## Bettyboo

^ I didn't let her play with the hovercraft attachments, I took it off meself (very carefully)...

The shops are looking bare now, hearing it all over - the supermarkets are having logistics problems, don't know when that will be sorted - a week? a month? 

I've got 5,000 baht+ worth of foodstuffs including bags of rice and cans of tuna/fish/fruit etc. If the water goes off tomorrow we have enough stored to drink and wash for 10 days. Torches, candles, bags for rubbish, etc. I think we have prepared okay - we will be in trouble if we are cut off for a month, but that is just not gonna happen...

In an ideal world, I'd have another 50 litres of bottled water just in case, but that's about it. I think we're self-sufficient. Bang Mod hospital is 1.5kms away if we have problems... 

Good luck to yourself. If you have the option of leaving Bangkok over the next couple of days, it'd make sense to leave now, imo.

----------


## OhOh

have you all kept your house insurance docs safe?

----------

